# Old bikes.!!!



## OSCAR...N... (Jun 6, 2022)

Los Muchachones AYER = YESTERDAY

6/5/22 ALL DAY SALINAS.🙏🥰 🇵🇷🤝🙏
































BTW...THEY SAY IF THEY CAN JOIN.

NEXT YEAR.  WITH HAVE OF THEM.
C...TRUCKS..= PANADERAS  ANY C.TRUCK..EVENTS...
👀👀👀👀😜😎👀👀👀✌️🤝👍


AAAHHII LUUULYYY...😜😀🤩🥰😜
CoooooooooÑooooooo












BTW...THEY HAVE MANY, MANYYYYY.


MOOOOOREEEEE....BUT A LOT OF THE  OTHERS (C.T)OWNERS CAN'T MAKE OR CANCEL COUPLES DAY BEFORE YESTERDAY EVENT.... 😜 😎✌️



BTW...
Repito, Repito...THEY HAVE MORE.(C.T.)
THEN MAYBE DOUBLE THE 1 YOU SEE IT AT YESTERDAY SHOW..
.🙏✌️🤝🤝✌️🙏


----------



## catfish (Jun 6, 2022)

Love the Columbia Cycle Truck.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 6, 2022)

Now that's a Cycle Truck gathering!


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Jun 6, 2022)

catfish said:


> Love the Columbia Cycle Truck.



Yes sir I love that one Too.. CAUSE is different.!!! Never, Never...COLUMBIA COMP...NEVER BUILD THEN.! BUT SOMEBODY, IN MY BEAUTIFUL  🇵🇷  🇵🇷  🇵🇷
DEDICATED FEW HOURS TOOO BUILT THESE ONE AND HE DID PERFECT...

MY (100%) RESPECT FOR THAT PERSON. 🙏🤝🙏


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 6, 2022)

wow. that's a lot of cycle trucks. 😮


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Jun 7, 2022)

A FEW MORE FOR MY CABERS FRIENDS.!!!

















This guy MEANS The owner of this,
Flatbed=Grua never Unload his Convoy.
👀😎🙄🙄🙄😎👀



Guys Enjoy this but, Wait for MOOOOOREEEEE PICTURES DURING,

THIS BEAUTIFUL & BLESS DAY..🙏✌️🤝🙏






BTW...FREEE MANGOES.. 🙄 😋🥰.Tooo

Aaahhii Luuulyyy... 👀  😄 😜 👀


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 7, 2022)

I was wondering what happened to all of the Cycle Trucks?
They all retired in beautiful Puerto Rico.
Did anybody get a count of how many showed up?
We had 36 at our last Convoy.
I don’t doubt that there were at least that many in Puerto Rico, but I think that’ll be a long standing record out here in California.


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Jun 7, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> I was wondering what happened to all of the Cycle Trucks?
> They all retired in beautiful Puerto Rico.
> Did anybody get a count of how many showed up?
> We had 36 at our last Convoy.
> ...



Question.! @ Mr.cyclinday.

How many you Think.!!
Base in your good.... YEARS IN THE BIKES OR ,OLD BIKES HOBBY...+++YOUR GOOD KNOWLEDGE...ABOUT OLD BIKES,

HOW MANY C.TRUCKS ARE IN CALIFORNIA OR ADYACENTS AREAS...
 👀 🤔👀

BTW...IS NOT A COMPETITION I WANT TOOO BE CLEAR.OK..CAUSE I (1)CLARIFY..

 BEFORE THE BIG.!!! 🤮🤮🤮🤬.!!!GET OUT, TOO THE SUN LIGHT...😄😄😄


Ooohhh Ooohh...PUERTO RICO IS A, BEAUTIFUL.!!!
 TROPICAL ISLAND = 100MILES LONG.
× 35MILES...W.!...🥰🥰🥰🥰🥰


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Jun 7, 2022)

Ok may about ( 500) C.TRUCKS in .

My Beautiful  🥰 🇵🇷🇵🇷🇵🇷🥰

Or more Than That who Knows.!!!


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 7, 2022)

Good question, Felix.
I have no idea!
I was surprised at our last gathering, that we had as many as we did.
They used a lot of Cycle Trucks back in the day, at the movie studios and the big manufacturing plants out here in California.
So, there were a lot of surplus bikes around.
Even the US Postal Service used them to deliver the mail.
The first Cycle Truck I ever saw, was our Postman, Mr. Fillmore.
He delivered our mail with a Cycle Truck.
I would imagine, that a ton of Cycle Trucks were shipped to Puerto Rico, because of their earning capacity, delivering goods and services.
I’m sure the tropical climate wasn’t too kind to them, but those show bikes sure look lovingly cared for.
I’ve always said, that finding a Cycle Truck isn’t hard, but finding one that isn’t thrashed is a whole other matter.
They tended to be ridden hard and discarded without much thought.
It’s a good thing, that patina is popular now, because most Cycle Trucks around here are dripping with patina.


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Jun 7, 2022)

Ok last thing from me about C.TRUCKS...



@ MR.!! Marty=Cyclingday Never seen a  Cycle Trucks when I was between (10/15) years old may before that age but now..

I hear from different people,  they seen or..

Live all there life's  around...PLACES...

LIKE...PHARMACYS, LITTLE MINI MARKETS,

BAKERYS.!  THE OWNERS USE TOO HAVE,

C.TRUCKS FOR DELIVER THE,
GROCERIES= COMPRITAS...TOO THERE'S CUSTOMERS FOR HOW MUCH, I

DON'T KNOW OR HAD AN IDEA OK,

But... SAN JUAN, PONCE, MAYAGUEZ,

AND ARECIBO...THOSE 4 CITIES ARE, THE BIGGER CITIES IN 🇵🇷  🇵🇷   🇵🇷. & I BED THE..

UNITED STATES POST OFFICE...BUY A LOTS OF C.TRUCKS AND DELIVER TOO PUERTO RICO...OK AND IT MAKE SENSE CAUSE TODAY DAYS REMAINS A LOT OF GOOD..

C.TRUCKS THERE.... 👍  ✌️  👍 👀👍👍👍



BTW....EVEN PETINA OR NOT PETINA,

THEY STILL CALL A C.TRUCKS...



Siiiiii. O NOOO....😎🤣😎👀👀🤣🤣🤣


I TELL YOU THIS.!!! JUST ENJOYED... EVERY OLD BIKE OR EVERY C.TRUCK.
 YOUR.!!! OR NOT YOURS..!!!DOESN'T MATTER.



THE END.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
HAVE A BLESS DAY WITH FAMILY.!!! AND FRIENDS.!!!...ON 6/12/22 & ALWAYS..

AMIGO Y AMIGOS...🙏👍🙌🙏



+++++SCHWINN GUYS ONLY UNDERSTAND THE SCHWINN B.KS.

AND THE SCHWINN C.TRUCKS...
ME MEEEEEEEEHHHHHH

HAHAHA.....I AN NOT ONE.!!!AND NEVER.!!! 1 Tooo PRETEND TOOO, BE.!!!!...JIJIJIJI....JUST DISFRUTALAS... 👍  👀  👍 👍👀


----------

